# Imprimante multifonctions compatible 10.4.11 ?



## Philippe (27 Janvier 2013)

Salut à tous 

Hé oui ... j'ai toujours gardé Tiger sur mon iMac de bureau ... :rose:
Ma fidèle imprimante HP Vivera, que j'ai gardée de nombreuses années - mais il est vrai que j'imprime peu, vient de me lâcher ... il me faut donc la remplacer.

J'aimerais autant éviter de changer l'OS de l'iMac ; or je viens de passer la matinée à chercher sur le net une imprimante HP compatible 10.4.11 ; et je n'ai rien trouvé :mouais: apparemment, les imprimantes HP actuellement sur le marché réclament au minimum du 10.5, quand ce n'est pas du Lion ou du Mountain Lion. C'est le cas de la Deskjet 3520 qui correspondrait bien à mes besoins mais qui est un modèle très récent donc sûrement incompatible 10.4 

Il y a bien cette Deskjet 2510 vue sur Amazon, mise en ligne en novembre 2008 et donc peut-être compatible, mais rien n'est spécifié ...

J'aurais donc besoin d'un conseil : vers quel autre type d'imprimante se tourner ? j'ai bien vu cette Epson Stylus SX 430W mais je n'ai jamais utilisé d'Epson et de plus le chargement du papier se fait par l'arrière ce qui est pour moi un inconvénient, mineur certes, mais un inconvénient quand même.

Donc si quelqu'un a une idée, merci d'avance


----------



## Philippe (2 Février 2013)

Ce sujet a été vu 150 fois ... donc c'est qu'il intéresse 
Or il n'y a eu aucune réponse ... c'est donc que que la question posée était difficile !!!

Je reviens donc afin d'informer qui cela pourrait intéresser, du résultat de mes recherches 

En HP ... impossible ! toutes les imprimantes actuellement sur le marché réclament au minimum Lion, et les plus récentes Mountain Lion 

Epson est possible, mais déconseillé par la plupart des vendeurs que j'ai consultés.

Finalement, la solution m'est venue du MacLine de Mons : il s'agit de l'imprimante Brother J525W  _compatible Tiger mais uniquement si vous disposez de la version 10.4.11_ (ce qui était mon cas). Je l'ai reçue aujourd'hui et viens de l'installer - et elle semble très correcte aux niveaux de la facilité d'utilisation et de la qualité d'impression.

Il ne faut évidemment pas s'attendre à du haut de gamme ... cette imprimante est vendue aux alentours de 125 &#8364; en boutique mais en ligne, on peut la trouver aisément à moins de 90 &#8364; ; en tout cas me voici dépanné  j'espère que ce post sera utile à qui se trouve dans le même cas que moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2013)

Sur le site de Canon on trouve des modèles compatibles 10.4.11 mais ce sont d'anciens modèles et pas forcément faciles à trouver en magasin.

Sinon passer à une version plus récente de Mac OS X, quand c'est possible, est aussi une bonne solution, surtout que tous les OS entre Tiger et Mountain Lion ont largement été testés et approuvés. Il faut juste arriver à dénicher en occasion le DVD de l'OS concerné (sachant qu'à partir de Lion il n'y a plus de DVD).

Et ça permet d'avoir un choix plus large, à moindre frais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> Epson est possible, mais déconseillé par la plupart des vendeurs que j'ai consultés.



C'est pas les imprimantes, qui sont à déconseiller, c'est plutôt "la plupart des vendeurs que tu as consulté", j'emploie des Epson depuis un bail, je les connais bien, et je peux t'assurer que si elles ne sont pas dépourvues de défauts, comme toutes les autres, elles présentent l'avantage d'offrir une excellente compatibilité avec Mac OS X, la qualité de leurs pilotes Mac de ce point de vue est largement meilleure que celle de ceux de la concurrence, qui ne développe avec soin que pour Windows, et a une nette tendance à bacler la production destinée à Mac OS, quand ils prennent seulement la peine d'assurer une telle production !

J'ai actuellement un petit combiné "premier prix" Epson SX130, tout ce qu'il y a de plus récent (au point que j'ai encore du mal à trouver ses cartouches autour de chez moi, je dois me fournir sur internet), et les pilotes fournis sur le CD qui y était joint ont pu être installés sur tous les Mac sous OS X du foyer, y compris les 3 encore sous 10.4.11. Je n'ai pas essayé de les installer sur mon "Palourde", mais je suis presque sûr que ça marcherait aussi sous 10.3.9


----------



## Philippe (3 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> (...) passer à une version plus récente de Mac OS X, quand c'est possible, est aussi une bonne solution, surtout que tous les OS entre Tiger et Mountain Lion ont largement été testés et approuvés. Il faut juste arriver à dénicher en occasion le DVD de l'OS concerné (sachant qu'à partir de Lion il n'y a plus de DVD).
> Et ça permet d'avoir un choix plus large, à moindre frais.



D'accord, évidemment  ; mais mon iMac est ancien et il commence vraiment à ramer :mouais:
Je me suis toujours dit que je ne prendrais pas le risque d'une mise à jour ... le pauvre finira sa vie sous Tiger, en attendant le prochain achat (le plus tard possible j'espère).



Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas les imprimantes, qui sont à déconseiller, c'est plutôt "la plupart des vendeurs que tu as consulté", j'emploie des Epson depuis un bail, je les connais bien, et je peux t'assurer que si elles ne sont pas dépourvues de défauts, comme toutes les autres, elles présentent l'avantage d'offrir une excellente compatibilité avec Mac OS X, la qualité de leurs pilotes Mac de ce point de vue est largement meilleure que celle de ceux de la concurrence, qui ne développe avec soin que pour Windows, et a une nette tendance à bacler la production destinée à Mac OS, quand ils prennent seulement la peine d'assurer une telle production !
> J'ai actuellement un petit combiné "premier prix" Epson SX130, tout ce qu'il y a de plus récent (au point que j'ai encore du mal à trouver ses cartouches autour de chez moi, je dois me fournir sur internet), et les pilotes fournis sur le CD qui y était joint ont pu être installés sur tous les Mac sous OS X du foyer, y compris les 3 encore sous 10.4.11. Je n'ai pas essayé de les installer sur mon "Palourde", mais je suis presque sûr que ça marcherait aussi sous 10.3.9



Ok c'est toujours bon à savoir ; dommage, simplement, que je n'aie pas eu cette info avant ...
En fait ce qui semble reproché aux Epson (d'après les quelques avis que j'ai pu obtenir) ce sont leur gourmandise et le prix des cartouches - jugé par certains beaucoup plus important que chez d'autres marques. C'est en tout cas ce que plusieurs vendeurs d'informatique m'ont prétendu.

Sinon pour l'instant je suis toujours content de ma nouvelle Brother. Testé les fonctions "copie" et "scan", ça marche au poil. Et tout ça en wifi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> D'accord, évidemment  ; mais mon iMac est ancien et il commence vraiment à ramer :mouais:
> Je me suis toujours dit que je ne prendrais pas le risque d'une mise à jour ... le pauvre finira sa vie sous Tiger, en attendant le prochain achat (le plus tard possible j'espère).



J'ai eu un iMac de 2006 qui a supporté sans peine Snow Léopard et marchait encore très bien quand je m'en suis séparé.

Mais je comprend tes réticences.



Philippe a dit:


> Ok c'est toujours bon à savoir ; dommage, simplement, que je n'aie pas eu cette info avant ...
> En fait ce qui semble reproché aux Epson (d'après les quelques avis que j'ai pu obtenir) ce sont leur gourmandise et le prix des cartouches - jugé par certains beaucoup plus important que chez d'autres marques. C'est en tout cas ce que plusieurs vendeurs d'informatique m'ont prétendu.
> 
> Sinon pour l'instant je suis toujours content de ma nouvelle Brother. Testé les fonctions "copie" et "scan", ça marche au poil. Et tout ça en wifi



Pour les avoir pratiquées, je leur reproche de tomber en panne trop facilement. J'ai fini par passer chez Canon et je n'ai pas perdu au change.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> En fait ce qui semble reproché aux Epson (d'après les quelques avis que j'ai pu obtenir) ce sont leur gourmandise et le prix des cartouches - jugé par certains beaucoup plus important que chez d'autres marques. C'est en tout cas ce que plusieurs vendeurs d'informatique m'ont prétendu.



Ça, c'est pour les pigeons qui achètent les cartouches d'origine, là, c'est clair, mais en ce qui me concerne, même du temps de ma Stylus Photo 750, j'achetais des cartouches "tierces", et là, ça devient économiquement acceptable.



iDuck a dit:


> Pour les avoir pratiquées, je leur reproche de tomber en panne trop facilement. J'ai fini par passer chez Canon et je n'ai pas perdu au change.



:mouais: tu devais acheter des contrefaçons, c'est pas possible, sur les 6 Epson que j'ai eu, une seule est tombée un jour en panne, mais c'était après 5 ans de bons et loyaux services, et encore l'avais-je acheté d'occasion.

Maintenant, depuis cette panne, et vu l'obsolescence programmée de toutes les imprimantes jet d'encre, je ne prend plus que des modèles "entrée de gamme", comme ma SX 130 achetée 39 , dont je sais que dans deux ou trois ans, je devrais la changer, mais même avec un modèle à 100  de plus, je serais dans la même situation, alors pour moi, ça restera Epson, parce qu'ils sont les seuls à offrir une qualité d'impression raisonnable dans la gamme des modèles à moins de 40 


----------



## Philippe (3 Février 2013)

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, mon iMac aussi est un modèle 2006  mais il rame, il rame ... d'ailleurs j'ai envie de créer un sujet destiné à savoir pourquoi un ordinateur vieillit 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est pour les pigeons qui achètent les cartouches d'origine, là, c'est clair, mais en ce qui me concerne, même du temps de ma Stylus Photo 750, j'achetais des cartouches "tierces", et là, ça devient économiquement acceptable.



Eurk ...  à ce propos j'avais interrogé un des vendeurs auprès desquels je m'étais renseigné ; il m'avait dit qu'_à sa connaissance_ il n'existait pas de génériques pour les cartouches Epson ... 




PS1. Ceci dit, une entrée de gamme à 34 euros ça me fait ch*** - vu que j'ai quand même payé la mienne 85 roros    :rateau:

PS2. Et j'espère qu'il existe aussi des génériques "Brother"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est *pour les pigeons qui achètent les cartouches d'origine*, là, c'est clair, mais en ce qui me concerne, même du temps de ma Stylus Photo 750, j'achetais des cartouches "tierces", et là, ça devient économiquement acceptable.



Dans ce cas, je fais partie des pigeons, rien que des cartouches d'origine, du papier photo d'origine.
Et cela pour mes deux imprimantes, une EPSON pour le Mac, une HP pour l'Acer, imprimantes qui fonctionnent très bien.


----------



## Philippe (3 Février 2013)

Quand j'avais ma HP Vivera, je n'achetais que des génériques ; ça a toujours bien marché et le coût de revient était qd même de 60 % si on comparait au prix des cartouches d'origine.

Pourquoi dès lors vouloir payer quasi le double, pour un résultat quasi identique ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> Quand j'avais ma HP Vivera, je n'achetais que des génériques ; ça a toujours bien marché et le coût de revient était qd même de 60 % si on comparait au prix des cartouches d'origine.
> 
> Pourquoi dès lors vouloir payer quasi le double, pour un résultat quasi identique ?



Pour ne pas perdre la garantie des imprimantes, par commodité, par fainéantise, par ... 
Je faisais pareil pour les toner des Laser ... que du matériel d'origine. Sinon, faut dire que je n'achète pas d'imprimantes d'entrée de gamme, celles que j'achète vont entre 200 et 400 balles


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, mon iMac aussi est un modèle 2006  mais il rame, il rame ... d'ailleurs j'ai envie de créer un sujet destiné à savoir pourquoi un ordinateur vieillit



Ton ordi ne vieillit pas, mais c'est comme ta voiture : plus tu la charges lourdement, moins elle va vite. En fait il y a deux choses qui rendent un ordi lourd : tous les accessoires (logiciels) dont on l'accable, d'une part, et l'habitude d'autre part : au début, quand on passe directement du Mac+ au MBP, on a l'impression que ça va super-vite, mais après quelques années, plus on s'habitue à ses performances plus on le trouve lent. Là, par exemple, je poste exprès demon vieil iBook G4 (1,2 Ghz), comme ça, quand je repasserais sur mon MBP de 2008 (modèle late 2007), je le trouverais super-rapide ! 



Philippe a dit:


> Eurk ...  à ce propos j'avais interrogé un des vendeurs auprès desquels je m'étais renseigné ; il m'avait dit qu'_à sa connaissance_ il n'existait pas de génériques pour les cartouches Epson ...



"À sa connaissance" ? Ça confirme donc bien qu'il n'y connaissait rien, j'achète des génériques pour Epson depuis ma Stylus Color 5OO, ce qui ne nous rajeunis pas (j'avais du l'acheter en 1996, de mémoire, celle là) 



Philippe a dit:


> PS1. Ceci dit, une entrée de gamme à 34 euros ça me fait ch*** - vu que j'ai quand même payé la mienne 85 roros    :rateau:



Ben la question, c'est "est-ce que la différence de durée de vie entre une imprimante/scanner à 39 &#8364;, et une à 85 &#8364; justifie 46 &#8364; de différence de prix ? :mouais:


----------



## Philippe (3 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben la question, c'est "est-ce que la différence de durée de vie entre une imprimante/scanner à 39 , et une à 85  justifie 46  de différence de prix ? :mouais:



Arf ... j'espère te répondre le plus tard possible ; dans 6 ans par exemple, ce serait super 

J'rigole  aucune idée ; j'ai pris celle-là vu que c'est la seule que j'ai trouvée compatible 10.4.11 (personne n'ayant répondu à mon post #1) ; on verra à l'avenant ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Pour ne pas perdre la garantie des imprimantes, par commodité, par fainéantise, par ...
> (...)



Je comprends 

Perso c'est plutôt ne certaine réticence à claquer mon fric, vu qu'en Belgique l'impôt sur le travail est l'un des plus taxés d'Europe


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2013)

Philippe a dit:


> Arf ... j'espère te répondre le plus tard possible ; dans 6 ans par exemple, ce serait super



Ne rêvons pas, 6 mois, ça serait déjà pas mal !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: tu devais acheter des contrefaçons, c'est pas possible, sur les 6 Epson que j'ai eu, une seule est tombée un jour en panne, mais c'était après 5 ans de bons et loyaux services, et encore l'avais-je acheté d'occasion.



Non, elles étaient tout ce qu'il y a de plus d'origine, comme les cartouches dont je les gavais. Quand j'en ai eu marre des allers et retours au SAV, je suis parti voir ailleurs.

Mon imprimante Canon actuelle, elle tourne comme un moulin depuis le début (4 ou 5 ans) et à tout point de vue c'est la meilleure imprimante que j'ai jamais eu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Non, elles étaient tout ce qu'il y a de plus d'origine, comme les cartouches dont je les gavais. Quand j'en ai eu marre des allers et retours au SAV, je suis parti voir ailleurs.
> 
> Mon imprimante Canon actuelle, elle tourne comme un moulin depuis le début (4 ou 5 ans) et à tout point de vue c'est la meilleure imprimante que j'ai jamais eu.



Ah, moi, Canon, je n'en ai eu qu'une (une BJC3000), qui a fini par partir à la benne tellement j'ai eu de problèmes avec (bon, d'un autre côté, on me l'avait donnée, hein :rateau &#8230; Comme quoi, une expérience ne fait pas la loi du genre !


----------

